# Протрузии в шее, длительный спазм



## emilyenka (29 Июл 2018)

Добрый день! Мне 24 года. Живу в Уфе.

Примерно с 21 года после довольно сильного стресса (точнее обратил внимание тогда) меня стала беспокоить быстрая утомляемость при любой незначительной нагрузке, будь то умственная, физическая или эмоциональная, но особенно при волнениях и каком-либо внутреннем напряжении. Быстро наступает ощущение, что "нагревается" голова, и сразу начинает страдать умственная деятельность, голову как-будто распирает, мышление заторможено, краснеют глаза, давит на лоб и его хочется растереть, чтобы кровь разогнать, нарушается речь (могу что-то невнятное сказать). В таком состоянии хочется просто прилечь и отдохнуть. Утром всегда просыпаюсь бодрым и в хорошем расположении духа, если конечно посплю не менее 6-7 часов. Бессонницей не страдаю. Правда, просыпаюсь ночью часто, но связываю это с неудобным положением. АД обычно в норме 120/80.
Работа офисная сидячая, параллельно учеба + постоянно за рулем. Каких-либо заболеваний, кроме позвоночника, нет. Разве что зрение плохое (ношу контактные линзы).

На картинке указал беспокоящие места.
*1. Черным* обозначил область скованности. При повороте головы вправо эта часть (в шейном отделе) гораздо более твердая, нежели мышцы-антагонисты при повороте влево. Левая трапеция на порядок плотнее правой. Верхний край лопатки и область между ней и позвоночником тоже болезненна.
*2. Зеленым *отметил обнаруженные триггеры (твердые уплотнения 5-7мм), при нажатии на них боли как таковой нет, но после длительной компрессии создается впечатление облегчения.
*3.* *Голубая *область при пальпации отдает незначительной болью, но все же неприятным ощущением раздражения нерва. В ГКС мышце сильнее выражено.
*4. Красным *показал вероятный источник этой боли, особенно неприятны места около позвоночника и сосцевидного отростка. Эта область сильнее беспокоит в лежачем положении, поэтому приходится подбирать удобное положение (обычно на спине с небольшой ротацией головы влево-вправо. Если сильнее поверну влево, то появляется давка в этом месте, словно сдавливается сосуд).
*5. Желтый *кружок болит при наклоне головы на левое плечо, да и угол наклона меньше, нежели справа, очевидно, что мешает спазм.
*6. Фиолетовая *область тоже периодически беспокоит, но не слишком критично и возникает, когда долго пребываю в неудобном для поясницы положении.

Причем эти мышечные неудобства усилились после манипуляций нейрохирурга, который расслабил шею петлей глиссона и затем, по его словам, правил атлант (одномоментное вправление по Уолтеру, вроде), который, мне кажется, был и так на месте. Шея прохрустела. После чего 10 дней носил шейный бандаж жесткой фиксации (типа филадельфия) не снимая вообще + пил мидокалм и целебрекс. Положительных изменений вообще не заметил. Ранее, наоборот, этот дискомфорт меня беспокоил меньше и, в основном, когда только лежал. Процедура была в апреле-мае 2018 года.

За эти 3 года проходил всевозможное лечение: физиотерапию (магнитотерапия на весь позвоночник, электрофорез на шею новокаин/эуфиллин), массаж, мануальную терапию, медикаментозное лечение (аэртал, актовегин, магнезия, ксантинола никотинат, мексидол, пирацетам, церебролизин, винпоцетин, мильгамма, магне В6, успокоительные растительные средства), аппликатор Кузнецова, остеопатию. Каких-то значимых улучшений так и не почувствовал ни отчего. Также остеопат сказал, что есть небольшое смещение челюсти вправо. И периодически появляется хруст и напряжение в ней слева. Тут и на ВНЧС подозрения появляются.

Скажите, пожалуйста, уважаемые врачи, в чем же проблема? И каков ее источник? Протрузии ли? Или надо первым делом устранить триггеры? Но компрессией они не устраняются. А специалистов по ним у нас в городе нет, хоть и город крупный. Вчера сходил на 1 сеанс электроакупунктуры к китайскому доктору. Пока ничего. Стоит ли продолжать? Говорит, что проблему решит, хотя даже не пальпировал. Кстати, после него опять напряжение в челюсти слева.
Такое ощущение, что эту проблему на раз можно разрешить несколькими сеансами у знающего доктора и последующими упражнениями, но в виду некомпетентности местных врачей остаешься наедине с не столь сложной, но самостоятельно не решаемой проблемой.
Спасибо большое, заранее!


----------



## emilyenka (29 Июл 2018)

дополняю обследования


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июл 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит диагноз и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение.


----------



## emilyenka (30 Июл 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а есть какие-либо предположения?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июл 2018)

emilyenka написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, а есть какие-либо предположения?


О каких предложениях идёт речь?


----------



## emilyenka (30 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> О каких предложениях идёт речь?


не предложения, предПОложения


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июл 2018)

emilyenka написал(а):


> не предложения, предПОложения


Похоже, стоящая уже два с половиной месяца жара начала оказывать отрицательное влияние на мои когнитивные способности. Вот и перепутал предПОложение с предложением. Виноват, исправлюсь!
Хотя, толку-то в моих предположениях не видя пациента? Необходимо не предполагать, а действовать.
Что для этого нужно, я уже сказал выше.


----------



## AIR (1 Авг 2018)

Однозначно имеются мышечно-тонические нарушения,  особенно заметные на кранио-вертебральном уровне.

 

Справа укорочение мышц,  а слева растянутые перегруженные мышцы... Вот и болят. И все это происходит так сказать на повешенном психоэмоциональном фоне. .


----------



## emilyenka (1 Авг 2018)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ 
Подскажите, а почему это могло произойти?  Я так понимаю, все симптомы из-за этого? Как эти мышцы можно разгрузить?


----------



## AIR (1 Авг 2018)

emilyenka написал(а):


> Подскажите, а почему это могло произойти?


Постепенно,  из-за неправильной посадки , накапливалась мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на кранио-вертебральном уровне. ... Нервный стресс при повышенном нервном тонусе и лабильности нервной системы, вызвал дополнительный спазм мышц и данные проявления. ..


emilyenka написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, все симптомы из-за этого?


И из-за мышечно-тонических нарушений и из-за нервной реактивности..


emilyenka написал(а):


> Как эти мышцы можно разгрузить?


Нормализовать нервную систему и работать с мышцами (проблемными) на расслабление. .


----------

